# Professional woodworker router



## Jerrymac (Jan 25, 2009)

I am looking for an affordable plunge laminate router for making flutes, and shelf pin holes and various other jobs. I ran across Professional Woodworker 7.8 Amp Plunge Router at Home Depot, available on line only and I cannot find any reviews. Has anyone ever heard of this or used it? Thanks


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow. you're right, not a one review on any site. I've never heard of that router, which doesn't mean to much, but I'd be leary at buying anything that could be brand new like this looks to be.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, Do a google search on" Best routers" or just routers ,sure there will be one to catch Your eye ... I would be leary on that Proffesional unless someone has a link to some info


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Just taken a look. The router looks a lot like one of a plethora of Chinese low-cost plunge routers we've seen in Europe over the last 6 to 8 years and sold under a variety of names like Ferm FBF-8E, Power Devil PDW5037, etc. I've looked at those in the stores and whilst they're hardly what I'd call _"high end woodworking power tools"_ they do appear to be competent and cost buttons. I just don't think I'd take one out on a job site

Regards

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Jerry

As Phil says, these have been knocked out under various brand names. They are basically a copy of the very successful ELU MOF96. I've a couple, one by Enhell and another I got from Brico. The Einhell one I bought down here and have had for some years and has worked well, although I've not used it for continuous heavy work. I bought the other one because I liked the first one, the design is not bad and an extra router can be handy for jobs needing more than one cutter. It was also only 30 bucks and for occasional use will be fine. I've other routers for heavy work.
The great thing with them is that they are a very standardized design. They may not come with all the bells and whistles, but if you need them, everyone else's seem to fit. It is one of their greatest USPs, yet they never seem to mention it. I've used Ryobi micro adjustable fences, Trend guide bushes and Iskra fine depth adjustment on them and they work as if they were made for them. I also like the flat top for sitting it on when changing cutters. If I ever need bearings, I can buy them down the road.
You are going to be limited to 1/4" shank cutters, but this may not matter to you.
No-one pretends this is a heavy duty router. It isn't. But it is a good entry level machine based on a sound original design and if you find you need something heavier duty further down the line, it will still come in handy as a second machine for little jobs. The heavy duty routers are also, well, heavier and if you don't need or feel comfortable with a heavy beast, these are OK. If you decide routing is not for you later, it isn't a big investment, either.

On the other hand, you should be able to get them cheaper than that. My Einhell one cost half that and came with a dozen TCT cutters as well as a 30mm guide bush, 6mm and 8mm collets, fence dust extraction, and circle pivot, all packed in a fitted wooden box. (I picked up a couple of 1/4" collets for it in the UK very cheaply, about 5 Bucks each, as Einhell also sell Imperial ones in the UK. )
The latest one lacked the cutters and came in a cardboard box, but still had the guide bush, collets, dust extraction and fence, again for around 30 bucks. I'd look around for similar ones with other brand names from big box places. You should be able to get a better deal pricewise.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Based on Peter's post, this might do the trick for you. For me, $70 is a lot to spend on spec, though. For the uses you described, I'd rather buy the Trend at not quite twice the $$. 
But what do I know? I'm sure I've spent that much trying out different Scotches.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine's a Laphroaig Gene !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

I have not seen one but I would suggest getting a T4 router, no name routers are just that...

Buy Trend T4 1.1 HP VS Plunge Router at Woodcraft.com

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

=====



Jerrymac said:


> I am looking for an affordable plunge laminate router for making flutes, and shelf pin holes and various other jobs. I ran across Professional Woodworker 7.8 Amp Plunge Router at Home Depot, available on line only and I cannot find any reviews. Has anyone ever heard of this or used it? Thanks


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Mine's a Laphroaig Gene !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Peter,
That was one of my mistakes! Laphroaig is a mite too peaty for my delicate palate.:no:
I'm sticking to GlenFiddich, for now.
Just a tiny step up from the one I started with, Clan McGregor:lol::lol:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Laphroaig is a mite too peaty for my delicate palate.:no:


In that case, Gene, avoid Caol Ila, my personal favourite. If it's not too far off topic maybe you'd like something like Blackadder (the whisky, not the TV show) :yes2:


----------



## Jerrymac (Jan 25, 2009)

thank severyone for your advice. I'm not is a rush so will keep looking.


----------



## pdbutler54 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Professional Woodworker Router*

I picked up a Professional Woodworker router. It is a plunge router 3 HP 15 Amp 22000 rpm router. It Has no model number. I am looking for a manual. can anyone help?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Parts and service? How long will parts be available?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Paul.

It is a bit hard to try and find a manual without a model number. Particularly on a clone type router. Is there nothing on the label?

A photo might help.


----------



## SteveOH2000 (Feb 14, 2016)

I also picked up a Prof Woodworker router - 3 HP. came with op manual but no collets. send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send you my scanned pdf. - Steve


----------



## JRSouth (Jan 12, 2022)

pdbutler54 said:


> *Professional Woodworker Router*
> 
> I picked up a Professional Woodworker router. It is a plunge router 3 HP 15 Amp 22000 rpm router. It Has no model number. I am looking for a manual. can anyone help?


I'm looking for one too. I picked up one for 4 bucks at a local pawn shop. It is actually a beast and handles better than decent. It didn't have the confident feel that the bosch or makita does but I have no real complaints so far besides the sort of, I don't know, the plunge mechanism and height adjuster system could be a little smoother but all in all it hasn't pissed me off yet. Can't find any info or manual online


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum , @JRSouth .
This thread has been going for many years and no one seems to have a manual.
Personnaly, I would not send an email to @SteveOH2000, as he made just that one post and has not been on the forum since.
If he did have a manual, he could add it to the library.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @JRSouth


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

7.8 amp puts it into the junk class of routers. A good, corded drill will have more amps.


----------

